# Question for all the drip system peoples out there



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I installed a drip system on my aquarium about a year back and I will definitely never switch back to weekly water changes. That being said I'm wondering if anyone has used a calculation to find out how much water they are supposed to drip per day for a certain number of gallons. Also keeping in mind that the water will mix with the existing water so there is a chance of losing some "fresh" water when doing this. What im doing is:

48gpd on my 290g aquarium so thats about %70 a week or 15% a day but thats not factoring in losing "fresh" water

I did find one website that does the calculation for you

Drip System Water Change Rate Calculator (W.C.S. Ltd.)

So post your thoughts and or question


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Uaurujoey on YouTube did an overflow system that works better IMO. He doesn't have to worry about the tank overflowing. Old water is being replaced constantly.
I reccomend doing it this way.






He's also on this forum and has an account so maybe shoot him a pm as he is quite popular on YouTube and might not be able to see your message. He had replied to me before and was very helpful.

Goodluck

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My sump is drilled and plumped to my drain. I'm not worried about overflow just worried about dripping to much and killing the good bacteria


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

That's pro. No worries then! The good bacteria resides mostly on porous surface and very little in the water column. It'll be fine 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

